# Was bedeutet dieses a [i].length?



## JavaNull99 (20. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

versuche gerade zu verstehen, wie ein nicht rechteckiges Array funktioniert und habe diesen 
Beispielcode:


```
public class Uebung 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	
	{
	int [][]a={ 
			{0},
			{1,2},
			{3,4,5},
			{6,7,8,9}
			  };
	
	for (int i=0; i<a.length; ++i) 
	{
		for (int j=0; j<a[i].length; ++j) 
		{
			System.out.print(a[i][j]);
		}
		
		System.out.println();
	}
	
	}
}
```

Verstehe soweit alles bis zu dem Punkt 


```
for (int j=0; j<a[i].length; ++j)
```

Was bedeutet das j<a_.length? Die Länge der Zeichen von Array i?

Danke für Hilfe_


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

Die länge des arrays in array


----------



## nrg (20. Jul 2010)

die Anzahl der Tokens vom Array i.

a.length = 4 > {0},{1,2},{3,4,5},{6,7,8,9}
a[0].length = 1 > 0
a[1].length = 2 > 1,2
a[2].length = 3 > 3,4,5
a[3].length = 4 > 6,7,8,9


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

a_.length; kannst du dir so vorstellen:



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


int [][]a={ 
            {0},
            {1,2},
            {3,4,5},
            {6,7,8,9}
              };
int b[] = a[2]; //  Übergibt {3,4,5}
System.out.println(b.length); // ergibt 3


Es gibt also die Länge des Arrays in dem Array an der Position i aus.

sag bescheid, wenn ichs zu kompliziert erklärt habe^^

MFG

Tomate_Salat_


----------

